# Trivia 6/25



## luckytrim (Jun 25, 2019)

trivia 6/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Iraq once had one of the highest quality schools and colleges  in the Arab
world. However, after the 1991 Gulf War and the United Nations  sanctions,
today only around 40% of Iraqis can read and  write.


1. Which of these places is located closest to the 99 degrees  line of
longitude?
  a. - Poet au Prince
  b. - Miami
  c. - St. Louis
  d. - Mexico City
2. What kind of 'cat' will actually attract other  cats?
3. Who gets credit for "Meet the New Boss, Same as the Old  Boss" ?
4. Which of the original Colonies was the last to be settled  ?
5. Five African Countries border on the Mediterranean ; Name  them ...
6. Strange Words are these ;
Where on the human body would you find the GLABELLA  ?
  a. - On the back of the heel
  b. - under the Tongue
  c. - On the Forehead
  d. - On the Edge of the Ear
7. Name the talk show host who married Connie Chung in  1984.
8. What is "Bagatelle No.25 in A minor WoO.59" by Ludwig Van  Beethoven 
better known as?
  a. - Eroica
  b. - Pastorale
  c. - Fur Elis
  d. - Apotheosis of Dance

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
H. Norman Schwarzkopf, Sr. was one of the primary  investigators of the
kidnapping of the Lindbergh baby.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - d
2. Catnip
3. The Who
4. Georgia
5. Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt
6. - c ; the smooth part of the forehead above and between the  eyebrows.
7. Maury Povich
8. - c

TRUTH !!
General Schwarzkopf's father was the superintendent of the New  Jersey State
Police Department when Lindbergh's son (Charles Jr., 20 months  old) was
abducted from Lindbergh's home on March 1, 1932, and was one  of the primary
investigators throughout the case. Bruno Richard Hauptmann was  eventually
found guilty of the crime (unjustly, many claim), and was  executed on April
3, 1936. H. Norman Schwarzkopf, Sr. died in 1958 of lung  cancer.


----------

